# Sold my sportsman



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought a new sportsman 800 and a used rzr, so I needed to sell my 2001sportman cuz I didn't have the room, I could've easily got around $2500 for it, nothing wrong with it, runs great, had a winch and plow on it, but like I said I needed it gone and wanted to give some lucky person the deal of the year, so I posted it for $1200 firm. The first guy that responded to my ad came to check it out early in the morning and asked if I would take $900 for it cuz that's all he had. I politely declined his offer and after a few moments of small talk he then asked again, I declined again and then this is when it turned awkward for me, he started to get a bit annoyed, saying I allowed him to drive a good hour to come buy the quad and that I should at least be flexible on the price. Again I told him that I'm not willing to lower my price cuz it's already dirt cheap, I told him my ad said first with the $1200 gets it, need it gone fast, and price is firm, then he asked if I was willing to hold it for a few weeks and wanted me told hold his $900. Finally I had to tell him there's already a line of people waiting to come buy it if you don't, so I'm gonna have to ask you to leave, I didn't wanna say it but he was totally wasting my time, now this guy was more annoyed with me cuz I "wouldn't work with him" his words, but that's why I set the price @1200, I didn't wanna deal with that kind of hassle, just wanted it sold fast, and if he would've asked me on the phone before he made his drive if my price is "flexible" he would've known then not to make the drive! Sorry for the long rant but just wanted to share.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Your asking price was fair, the guys should have taken the deal. Firm means firm where I come from.

If you want to get rid of it and not deal with low life's take it to Repocast. It will be sold and you will probably get what you are asking for after you pay the sellers fee.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

WTH is going on with people this is the second thread in a week were the buyer has went off the deep end. I hate selling stuff because of this kind of thing. The world is turning into into self important people who think it's always gotta go there way. There owed that don't ya know. Sorry you had to deal with that guy.


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Your asking price was fair, the guys should have taken the deal. Firm means firm where I come from.
> 
> If you want to get rid of it and not deal with low life's take it to Repocast. It will be sold and you will probably get what you are asking for after you pay the sellers fee.


That's a good idea about going to the repocast, but that's why i set my price at 1200 for the quad, I knew it would go real fast, it was worth more than double that and the price was more than just fair, it was generous.


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

storman said:


> WTH is going on with people this is the second thread in a week were the buyer has went off the deep end. I hate selling stuff because of this kind of thing. The world is turning into into self important people who think it's always gotta go there way. There owed that don't ya know. Sorry you had to deal with that guy.


You're absolutely correct, there are some who have a sense of entitlement, but with this guy I think he knew the quad was one hell of a deal, and probably thought he could sway me to take his $900, I wanted to give someone a great deal, but I didn't wanna give it away too.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I sold one last year and had a good response to my craigslist add, I made sure they knew that I wasn't negotiating price before they came and looked.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have done my fair share of wheeling and dealing on Craigslist and have dealt with the same type guy you have. I like when someone responds to you and either tells you that you are asking too much( and they aren't interested in buying) or they can get what you are selling for cheaper elsewhere.


----------

